# Grave Tone Productions - Custom Horror Music



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello all. We are Grave Tone Productions out of Houston, Texas and we make music for the haunt/horror industry. Check out some samples on the link below. Horror is what we do....!


http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/music-to-be-buried-by/id475561324


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm just curious, but do you plan on releasing outside of iTunes? Not to be taken personally, but I will not put one red cent in Apple's pocket under any circumstances whatsoever.


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, it is available at other digital outlets including amazon and cd baby. We also have cd's available for mail order. Not taken personally at all. I prefer CDs myself! . gravetoneproductions.com


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Grave Tone Productions said:


> I prefer CDs myself! .


Very cool, thanks!  As do I, for my own listening purposes. Although I'd prefer HDCD for ripping to high bit rate FLAC for my own listening pleasure, it's fairly pointless for use in a haunt


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds cool!


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you so much! We hope to expand the boundaries of music for the haunt industry. Fear what you hear.


----------



## hummerhaunter (Sep 15, 2010)

DO YOU MAKE custom carnival music?


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes we have/can.


----------



## hummerhaunter (Sep 15, 2010)

im interested!!! please contact me directly at [email protected]


----------

